# help with ICD codes



## rm426 (May 12, 2010)

I need help with a few icd codes for Dermatology- This is a new specialty for me- Can someone provide me with codes for the following?

postinflammatory hyperpigmentation

steroid atrophy

atypical nevus


----------



## gracigoo (Oct 8, 2010)

*dx for derm*

Hi there, not sure if you still need help with this one but here are my thoughts.

postinflammatory hyperpigmentation--709.00

steroid atrophy--255.41

atypical nevus--216.-site

hope this helps!!


----------

